# Cats in Malaysia



## Clocke (May 7, 2011)

Hi, 

We are thinking of relocating to KL in September for 12 months. We have two cats in the UK and we have been trying to find someone to look after them for us whilst we are away but we're not having much luck. 

We're trying to find out how easy it would be to bring them over with us. We've sent some enquiries about the cost and I've looked into Quarantine and what vaccinations they would need etc. 

We don't yet know what type of apartment we would be living in and where abouts i.e city centre or suburb, but providng our apartment is cat friendly and not near any main roads, would bringing the cats over be a good idea? Are animals treated the same as in the UK? Are there are a lot of strays in KL that could pass on disease etc? 

Any information on this topic would be good. I am worried that if we bring the cats over it won't be the right type of environment or they won't adjust to the climate etc. 

Has anyone else moved their pets with them?

Thanks


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

This country is chock full of stray or otherwise wild cats. I would find good homes for my domestic cat and not bring them here...

Just an opinion though. 

-t


----------



## Clocke (May 7, 2011)

thewitt said:


> This country is chock full of stray or otherwise wild cats. I would find good homes for my domestic cat and not bring them here...
> 
> Just an opinion though.
> 
> -t


That's what I thought


----------



## UKCynthiaT (Jun 29, 2011)

Clocke said:


> Any information on this topic would be good. I am worried that if we bring the cats over it won't be the right type of environment or they won't adjust to the climate etc.
> 
> Has anyone else moved their pets with them?


As others have said, there are lots of stray cats (and dogs) here. We brought two Alaskan Malamutes with us from the UK at the end of February--yes, yes, totally inappropriate climate for them but we would never part with them (they are both rescues) and they have adjusted beautifully.

I don't think you'll have a problem with cats adapting to the climate, should you choose to bring them. Our next door neighbours brought two from South Africa a year ago and they're happy, in and out, and love to torment our dogs, who are indoors nearly all day because of the temps. They said the same thing we did: "We won't go without them; they're part of the family and we're committed to them."

All that said, we live in Shah Alam and husband commutes into Damansara Heights--sometimes a h*llish drive but that's the price we decided to pay to be out in a very secure, gated, spacious community. We could have found the same thing closer in (and looked) but it was far more expensive. We wanted lots of space indoors for them and opted for a rather small garden, in a semi-detached home, no one across the street, spacious walking paths, a park at the corner, etc. 

We walk them early morning and late at night and we take them up into the highlands on the weekends for the cool air and more walking. They've become a local attraction in Fraser's Hill and have their photos taken at least 50 times every time we go up there because no one's ever seen a Malamute (plenty of Huskies around, these are just bigger).

Most of that doesn't apply to cats, of course, just noting it. The UK and Malaysia cooperate on the same plan; the DEFRA site can fill you in on everything. We had no quarantine on this end and don't anticipate any quarantine going back when that day comes because of the European Pet Passport system.

We used Airpets at Heathrow and they were brilliant in every way. We (the company) paid a fortune but that's because of the size of our dogs, their custom crates and the "volumetric" air freight pricing. We flew them non-stop on Malaysia Airlines and had an agent's vet at the airport to meet them with us because we were concerned about the customs people on this end not watering them or keeping them in shade. They were hot, but they were fine.

Probably more than you wanted to know but, ultimately, the decision really comes down to whether you want your cats with you as part of your family and are willing or able to make any adjustments necessary to make it happen. Compared to bringing two Malamutes, I have to say that bringing two cats sounds like a relative 'doddle' and probably a fraction of the price. 

Good luck with your decision! We've only been here four months now but are really enjoying the country and making it work for us with our dogs.


----------



## Etherus (May 19, 2008)

I could say we moved to Malaysia all because of our cats... long story.

The short story is that it is not difficult. You will will need to get the necessary vaccinations and blood tests. Quarantine can be a week or as in our case not at all as we drove across the border from Thailand with them.

We keep our cats indoors at all times but we are not in a condo but a semidetached with an enclosed yard so they cannot get out. The neighborhood is full of strays,


----------



## kevinwoo (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Clocke ,

No worries. My neighbor from London brought their cats here 2 years ago and adapted very well. By the way, there are many Pet shop available here.


----------



## Cascadia (Sep 12, 2011)

Agree, i don't think this is big issue . I can see most malaysian had a cat.


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

All this talk of cats has made me decide to get a cat here....

Any recommendations for pet shops? I've visited a few that were pretty bad. I live in Penang. The SPCA and adoption is also an option.

Thanks,

-t


----------

